# Furnace Problem Help!!!!!!!!



## razor (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 2003 26rs.My furnace will not turn on.I have tried the emerg button on the roof top but still no blower or sound from the furnace.The remote beeps when its turned on but still nothing.I have check my connections @ the Battery and the are all good.I also checked all the fuses with my meter and they are also good.Should I pull the cover off the heater and check there?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How does the blower sound when plugged in vs not plugged in, does its sound change like it is changing speed?


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

is there anything else going on, like your 12v lights dimming?


----------



## razor (Jun 3, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> How does the blower sound when plugged in vs not plugged in, does its sound change like it is changing speed?


No blower or nothing.It will not do anything when plugged in.As soon as its unplugged and switchs to 12 volt you can hear the igniter starting.


----------



## razor (Jun 3, 2008)

russk42 said:


> is there anything else going on, like your 12v lights dimming?


No , lights and everything else seems to work good.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

razor said:


> How does the blower sound when plugged in vs not plugged in, does its sound change like it is changing speed?


No blower or nothing.It will not do anything when plugged in.As soon as its unplugged and switchs to 12 volt you can hear the igniter starting.
[/quote]

The furnace works on 12 vdc no matter if it is connected to shore power or not.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you can hear the ignitor trying to fire up the unit and your blower is not running, you have big problems. The sequence of operation should be that the blower comes on with a call for heat. The blower purges the fire box and activates a sail switch or presure switch. After the switch is set then the ignitor will fire up the unit. Do not try to operate the unit unless the blower will work. If it does fire for some reason then it will over heat the fire box and will crack it causing a carbon monoxide leak or it could cause a fire. Want exactly is it doing on a call for heat? Does the remote control beep when you point it at the A/C ceiling unit? If it beeps does the blower run at all or sound like it wants to, maybe a humming sound? Get back to us with more info. Kirk


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but what in the world do you need the heater in June for?

It's 100 degrees in San Antonio today. You must be up North...then again, most everyone is North of me.

Good luck.


----------



## razor (Jun 3, 2008)

aplvlykat said:


> If you can hear the ignitor trying to fire up the unit and your blower is not running, you have big problems. The sequence of operation should be that the blower comes on with a call for heat. The blower purges the fire box and activates a sail switch or presure switch. After the switch is set then the ignitor will fire up the unit. Do not try to operate the unit unless the blower will work. If it does fire for some reason then it will over heat the fire box and will crack it causing a carbon monoxide leak or it could cause a fire. Want exactly is it doing on a call for heat? Does the remote control beep when you point it at the A/C ceiling unit? If it beeps does the blower run at all or sound like it wants to, maybe a humming sound? Get back to us with more info. Kirk


I think I was hearing the ignitor for the fridge.{sorry}.The furnace is still dead even if you try to use the emerg switch on the roof top.Nothing happens ,no blower,no ignitor and a cold trailer.We live in Canada by the mountains so we use the furnace most nights.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Have you checked for power at the furnace it self??

If you have power and it will not even turn on the fan in Emer mode then you may have a burnt or failed over temp switch.


----------



## razor (Jun 3, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Have you checked for power at the furnace it self??
> 
> If you have power and it will not even turn on the fan in Emer mode then you may have a burnt or failed over temp switch.


I have to move my trailer to get the slide out and then I can access the furnace.I have never taken the furnace apart.Do I just pull the cover off and check with my meter to make sure there is 12v dc to the furnace or @ the main PC board?
Thanks again for your input!!!!!!!!


----------



## razor (Jun 3, 2008)

I finally moved the trailer to open the slide and accessed the furnace.I found the problem!!!!It was a loose connection @ the over temp switch.In my search for the problem I found lots of loose connections.The juntion box @ the front of the trailer was so bad that 1 of the wire connectors had fallen off!!!!!!!!!.At the factory they may want to show there staff the proper way to make a electricial connections!!!!!!!!!!I would advise Outback owners take the time and check all electricial connections.Thanks again for your input and comments.
Cheers


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good for you!








Thanks for posting the results of your findings...I'm sure that many will benefit from this thread in the future


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

razor said:


> I finally moved the trailer to open the slide and accessed the furnace.I found the problem!!!!It was a loose connection @ the over temp switch.In my search for the problem I found lots of loose connections.The juntion box @ the front of the trailer was so bad that 1 of the wire connectors had fallen off!!!!!!!!!.At the factory they may want to show there staff the proper way to make a electricial connections!!!!!!!!!!I would advise Outback owners take the time and check all electricial connections.Thanks again for your input and comments.
> Cheers


Glad we could help, Gilligan has many talents but only the lucky ones get trailers that he worked on!!


----------

